# Ricardo's Works.



## ricardo_jvc6

I know the name works has been taken a lot but... its useful.
Alright I came here with a new music made by Piano, Étude Nº 3 " The Rainstorm






I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Rasa

An étude on what exactly?


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Rasa: Its an Étude about Rainstorm. Its dedicated to hard rain and incoming clouds. The chords are the way the clouds get closer, the arpeggio is the rain and the clouds coming.


----------



## Rasa

Etude means that it's a piece that highlights a specific technique of the instrument it's played on.

This piece doesn't seem technically difficult at all.


----------



## MJTTOMB

At least he didn't say it was an etude on a piano.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Rasa said:


> Etude means that it's a piece that highlights a specific technique of the instrument it's played on.
> 
> This piece doesn't seem technically difficult at all.


Want to try it out? Actually you say that... but you haven't seen the sheet, yet. The sheet is more complicated than it hears, well it comes by a chord after that comes the arpeggio. It isn't easy than it looks.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

MJTTOMB said:


> At least he didn't say it was an etude on a piano.


Well, I said an Étude by Piano. By and on are actually the same things.  The point I made this music is to hear and not to notice the names, because its a bit pointless. :|


----------



## Rasa

No actually, the étude is a genre, and it seems you still haven't answered the originial question:

what technique is this etude on?


Also, where can we find n° 1 and 2?


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Rasa: Oh, it should suppose to train you, arpeggios with semi-quavers, and train chords at the same time.

The Étude Nº 1: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Étude Nº 1.mscz.mid

The Étude Nº 2: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Étude Nº 2 - Winter Essencials .mid


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

I have been working on a new "Requiem" and "Mazurka" and also a "Prelude". All of them are uncompleted, Prelude its almost done.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Opus Nº 1 - Requiem.mp3

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Opus Nº 7 - Prelude Nº 1.mp3

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Opus Nº 4 - Mazurka Nº 1.mp3


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Requiem is a disonant let me fix it.


----------



## Igneous01

i enjoyed that snippet of your requiem, i found it to be going in an interesting direction. But i feel it doesnt provoke that sense of tragedy in it that it leads on. 

The prelude was pretty well done as well.

and I think Mazurka also has very good potential.

well done, i just wish they werent midi samples, it would serve more justice in these pieces.

but keep at it


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Also a quick question. I have seen here poeple complaining instruments sounds I use. Well I don't know how to change. Plz tell me how to change instruments sounds to realistic ones in sibelius 6.


----------



## teknoaxe

ricardo_jvc6 said:


> Also a quick question. I have seen here poeple complaining instruments sounds I use. Well I don't know how to change. Plz tell me how to change instruments sounds to realistic ones in sibelius 6.


Don't mind the fools who first commented on your songs, man. The Raza dude and MJTOMB fellar are like the hecklers of this forum. If you don't get it right to their exact specifications, they then get themselves off by posting the worst comments they can get away with about your song, then high-five each other, then suck each other off for good measure.

It's a stark contrast to giving actual constructive feedback.

You'll notice how quickly they shut up after you posted your other songs.

Anyways, I thought your Etude was awesome. The higher part forming the harmony while the lower part handling the melody did capture the mood of a thunderstorm very well.


----------



## Rasa

Now now, such uncivilised language....


----------



## MJTTOMB

The Mazurka's actually pretty nice. Not so very keen on the Prelude, however. I think you could benefit to an extent from studying form a lot more in depth. As of now, your works capture my interest as a listener for maybe the first half. I feel that you could use some structural considerations and use melodies more effectively, however, to capture and hold the listener's interest. Of everything you've posted, the Mazurka shows the most promise, as it's based on a very solid, very memorable motif. That motivic nature is the reason someone can listen to Beethoven't 5th and still be interested by variants of the same 3-note motive and remain interested for the entirety of the movement. If you worked on that, I feel your works would have a good deal of promise. They already do have some promise, as I can tell you know the basics of the forms you write in. Now it's just a matter of finding a way to turn the idea you have for a piece of music into something real.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

teknoaxe said:


> Don't mind the fools who first commented on your songs, man. The Raza dude and MJTOMB fellar are like the hecklers of this forum. If you don't get it right to their exact specifications, they then get themselves off by posting the worst comments they can get away with about your song, then high-five each other, then suck each other off for good measure.
> 
> It's a stark contrast to giving actual constructive feedback.
> 
> You'll notice how quickly they shut up after you posted your other songs.
> 
> Anyways, I thought your Etude was awesome. The higher part forming the harmony while the lower part handling the melody did capture the mood of a thunderstorm very well.


Thank you, for listening to the Étude. Just wait a while to hear the Transcendal versions. Here is my Youtube Channel, http://www.youtube.com/user/Ricardojvc6?feature=mhum . If you are Interested to hear more add me to your msn.

Matt: Thanks, I like the prelude as well. I think It captures some dignity to what i am making . I have no working on Mazurka lately because it has been a pain to continue I had other ideas but it didn't fit in the music. Such as, The key of the music is Eb Major I was planning to adding some B minor dissonance but it didn't fit. So it clearly didn't match as lately have been trouble. So I might need some memorable ideas. What you have in mind? What you suggest? Does It need any variations? Thats my question. Thanks for comment.

Also I forgot to Mention my old Opus Nº 12 - Piano à 4 Mains - Circus Chromatique.


----------



## teknoaxe

ricardo_jvc6 said:


> Thank you, for listening to the Étude. Just wait a while to hear the Transcendal versions. Here is my Youtube Channel, http://www.youtube.com/user/Ricardojvc6?feature=mhum


Um, how about I subscribe to your channel instead? I haven't been on MSN in like...years...even.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

teknoaxe said:


> Um, how about I subscribe to your channel instead? I haven't been on MSN in like...years...even.


Lol. I wonder how many years you mean. Also I decided to work on The mazurka.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Well people, a new whole music: Uncompleted thought.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Étude de Variation Transcendental Nº 1.mp3

My variation of Liszt Étude Transcendental Nº 1. Its named Étude Transcendental Nº 1 - Homenage à Liszt.


----------

